# Sprungtechnik--Drop's--Haltung(no Wheelie)



## Brandy man (8. November 2009)

Einen wunderschönen...
Verliere ständig bei Jump's die pedale unter den füßen,musste zwei wochen aussetzen nach sturz,hab's nach 2 wochen nochmal versucht,und wieder bei nahe aua .
Fahre jetzt erst seit 12 jahren wieder und brauche mehr Sicherheit auf meinen Hometrails.(Bin früher sehr viel gefahren,und auch 3-4 meter jump's mit dem Hardtail waren kein problem ).


----------



## jan84 (9. November 2009)

Pedale und Schuhe taugen einigermaßen? Also ist der Grip in Ordnung (Wenn du voll auf dem Pedal stehst kannst du den Fuß nicht verschieben ohne ihn abzuheben !?)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Switch-Rider (9. November 2009)

ist ja komsich sowas hab ih noh nie gehört wie soll das denn passieren du fliegst ja automatisch viel schneller runter als dein bike du bist ja viel schwerer naja probier vllt mal dein bike in der luft zu dir ran zuziehen


----------



## xenxen (9. November 2009)

jaja da hat jemand in physik aufgepasst xD oder etwa nicht? Also egal wie schwer es fliegt immer gleich schnell runter. Wenn man andere Faktoren jetzt mal auser acht lässt.

Pedale leicht nach vorne  unten kippen so das ein kleiner Winkel entsteht und isch reindruecken, beine zusammen.

Gruß, Andy


----------



## Romarius (9. November 2009)

*try and error*-methode anwenden.

bitte mit videobeweisen


----------



## Switch-Rider (9. November 2009)

ja aber wie soll den das bitte gehn also das das Bike in der Luft wegfliegt.. Das hab cih nocch nie geschafft... wie soll das denn gehn ? Würd au mal gerne auf nem video sehn.


----------



## f.topp (9. November 2009)

is mir auch schon passiert denke mal du mußt an der kante aktiver abspringen. Je nach sprung/drop ein bischen bunnyhopen. Pedale wie oben beschrieben is auch wichtig.


----------



## Bergradlerin (9. November 2009)

Passiert mir auch. Weg fliegt das Bike nun nicht gerade, aber ich schaffe es auch nicht immer, es an den Füßen zu behalten, wenn ich mit Flats statt mit Clickies fahre. Beim Springen mit viel Speed klappt es noch, aber nicht mehr, wenn es daran geht, zum Beispiel einen Ast zu überspringen. Dann "verliere" ich das Hinterrad.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. November 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZd3DoRsx_U"]YouTube- how to bunnyhop (german)[/ame]

In diesem "Lehrvideo" kann man recht gut sehen, was ich meine...    War das die Variante "not to..." oder passiert das eben doch auch Profis?


----------



## funbiker9 (10. November 2009)

Bei mir war das ebenfalls. Das Problem war...flasche Schuhe mit zu wenig Grip auf den Pedalen. Seit ich geignetes Schuhwerk trage, ist mir das nicht mehr passiert


----------



## Marc B (10. November 2009)

> In diesem "Lehrvideo" kann man recht gut sehen, was ich meine...  War das die Variante "not to..." oder passiert das eben doch auch Profis?



Auch Profis konzentrieren sich nicht immer hundertprozentig Deshalb sollte man am Anfang auch Schienbeinschoner tragen, damit man nicht zuviele Narben davonträgt...

Die Kombination Plattformpedale und Schuhsohle muss stimmen.Je weicher die Sohle, desto mehr Grip bieten die Pedale. Und wichtig sind echte Plattformpedale  und keine kleinen MTB-Bärentatzen.







Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (11. November 2009)

Die Schuhe machen definitiv 'nen Unterschied. Wie ich angefangen habe, hab ich die Idee einfach abgetan und bin mit meinen Adidas-Laufschuhen gefahren, auch andauernd Mangel an Pedalkontakt. Nachdem ich die Fiveten gekauft hab, ging's schon besser.

Der Rest ist ein bisschen Technik. K.a., wie schon vorher erwähnt, wenn du die Sprünge ein bisschen aktiver nimmst, der Bunnyhop-Bewegungsablauf kommt flott von alleine, dann bleiben die Pedalen beim Fuss. Selbst geb ich der Federung einen Impuls, wenn ich meine, der Sprung sorgt selbst nicht dafür (flacher vs steiler Kicker z.B.), wenn's wieder ausfedert, kommste bald automatisch am Lenker wegdrücken und da haste die nötige Bewegung. Zumindest klappt's bei mir auf die Weise.



Switch-Rider schrieb:


> ist ja komsich sowas hab ih noh nie gehört wie soll das denn passieren du fliegst ja automatisch viel schneller runter als dein bike du bist ja viel schwerer naja


So funktioniert dat mit der Anziehungskraft nicht.


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. November 2009)

Gestern im Wald mit - wie empfohlen - anderen Schuhen:  

Stoppies funktionieren wieder (nicht wirklich hoch, aber immerhin!) und das "Überklettern" von Baumstämmen ebenfalls. Springen ohnehin. Das wird schon bis zur nächsten Bikeparksaison, wo der neue Panzer zum Einsatz kommen wird!  

Und jetzt kommen wirklich 5.10s ins Haus bzw. an die Füße!


----------



## Marc B (11. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Stoppies funktionieren wieder (nicht wirklich hoch, aber immerhin!) und das "Überklettern" von Baumstämmen ebenfalls. Springen ohnehin. Das wird schon bis zur nächsten Bikeparksaison, wo der neue Panzer zum Einsatz kommen wird!
> 
> Und jetzt kommen wirklich 5.10s ins Haus bzw. an die Füße!



Machst du beim Springen den Standard Hop (beide Räder gleichzeitig hochreissen) oder den Bunny Hop? 

Wenn ein Bikepark-Bike in Aussicht steht, ist der der richtige Bunny Hop sehr wichtig, um noch mehr Spaß im Park und auf den Trails zu haben.

P.S.: Meine Schuhwahl (geiler Grip und supi Qualität):


----------



## Brandy man (11. November 2009)

Einen wunderschönen....
 Wow ich bin echt überwältigt ,wenn ich die ganzen tipps befolge werde ich wahrscheinlich zum radprofi .An Jan84:Shuhe habe ich normale turnschuhe aussen leder von nike,pedale erst neu gekauft von Crank Brother 5050X.An Bergradlerin: danke für das hilfreiche Lehrvideo,sobald das wetter besser ist geht's los.Und ein großes DANKE für eure bemühungen an euch alle..


----------



## R5D5 (11. November 2009)

Ist es empfehlenswert den Bunny Hop erst mit Clickies zu üben bis man den Bewegungsablauf drauf hat, damit man in der Zeit nicht abrutschen kann? Oder lernt man da nur was falsch?


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. November 2009)

R5D5 schrieb:


> Ist es empfehlenswert den Bunny Hop erst mit Clickies zu üben bis man den Bewegungsablauf drauf hat, damit man in der Zeit nicht abrutschen kann? *Oder lernt man da nur was falsch?*



Ich darf aus Erfahrung berichten: Es gilt letzteres...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (11. November 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Machst du beim Springen den Standard Hop (beide Räder gleichzeitig hochreissen) oder den Bunny Hop?



Ich bemühe mich um den Bunny Hop - den Standard Hop mache ich nur mit Klickies und nur bei hohem Tempo. Vermutlich ist das auch besser so für meine Gesundheit...


----------



## funbiker9 (11. November 2009)

Nein, probier es so. Mit Klickies ist geschummelt und die Technik lernst du so auch nicht richtig...

Bein Bunny Hop heißt es üben, üben, üben und irgendwann klappt es dann


----------



## snoopz (11. November 2009)

Mist, dann muß ich mir wohl doch noch Plattformpedale kaufen. Kann man die eigentlich trotzdem einigermaßen mit Systemschuhen fahren? Ich hab alte Shimano-Treter mit nicht gestollter Sohle. Allerdings würde ich die Platten ungern abschrauben.


----------



## Tom Servo (11. November 2009)

Die Sohlen an den Dingern werden wahrscheinlich zu hart und "profiliert" sein. Empfohlen auf Platformpedalen sind eher weiche und flache(!) Sohlen.


----------



## snoopz (11. November 2009)

<FUUUUUUU!

Na gut, dann auch noch frische Schuhe.


----------



## Tom Servo (11. November 2009)

Müssen nicht direkt teure Freeride-Schuhe sein, so billige Skaterschuhe täten es für'n Anfang.


----------



## M.K.-Styling (11. November 2009)

Hallo @all

Ich würde auch empfehlen alle Aspekte zu überprüfen ,
- Fahrtechnik
- Material  

Ich habe Live bei meinem Trainingspartner erleben dürfen, wie es aussieht wenn man, 2 kurz aufeinanderfolgende Sprünge ohne Pedalkontakt landet  ... (1. Landung Einbeinig abgerutscht = geschockt und nicht gebremst-2.Landung Breitbeinig ..... das  Wichtige Männerorgan ist wieder in Ordnung  laut Besitzer)

ps: Bild von einen sehr stabielen Sattel vorne und Hinten wie eine Bananne verbogen - nachdem sich 2x 95 Kg  Jungs auf dem umgedrehten -gebrochenen Sattel vorn und hinten draufgestellt hatten --zurückbiegen wollten-versuchten   ,...


----------



## R5D5 (12. November 2009)

Also so wie im Video vorne hochziehen ist natürlich gar kein Problem (ungefähr einen Raddurchmesser hoch), das Hinterrad lupfen geht auch (naja, könnte höher sein), aber beides in einer Bewegung? Bevor das Hinterrad auch nur einen mm in der Luft ist, hab ich das Vorderrad durch das mit der Hüfte nach vorne bewegen schon wieder auf den Boden gedonnert. Woran liegts? Bin ich zu langsam, sitze/stehe ich falsch auf dem Rad, ist mein Rad ungeeignet (ein normales Cross Country Hardtail MTB)?


----------



## Rüssel__ (12. November 2009)

R5D5 schrieb:


> Also so wie im Video vorne hochziehen ist natürlich gar kein Problem (ungefähr einen Raddurchmesser hoch), das Hinterrad lupfen geht auch (naja, könnte höher sein), aber beides in einer Bewegung? Bevor das Hinterrad auch nur einen mm in der Luft ist, hab ich das Vorderrad durch das mit der Hüfte nach vorne bewegen schon wieder auf den Boden gedonnert. Woran liegts? Bin ich zu langsam, sitze/stehe ich falsch auf dem Rad, ist mein Rad ungeeignet (ein normales Cross Country Hardtail MTB)?



Hi gleiches Problem hatte ich auch wird aber in dem Fred hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424317 ganz ausführlich diskutiert.......
Ich sag nur üben üben üben wird immer etwas besser
Mein Problem war, das ich bisher immer mit klickies gefahren bin und dadurch nie die richtige Bunny Hop Bewegung gemacht hab
Und seitdem ich das ohne klickies versuch (klar am anfang oft von den Pedalen abgerutscht und blutige Schienbeine gehabt) wirds von Zeit zu Zeit immer besser

Grüsse Rüssel


----------



## R5D5 (12. November 2009)

@Rüssel: Danke für den Link!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (12. November 2009)

R5D5 schrieb:


> Also so wie im Video vorne hochziehen ist natürlich gar kein Problem (ungefähr einen Raddurchmesser hoch), das Hinterrad lupfen geht auch (naja, könnte höher sein), aber beides in einer Bewegung? Bevor das Hinterrad auch nur einen mm in der Luft ist, hab ich das Vorderrad durch das mit der Hüfte nach vorne bewegen schon wieder auf den Boden gedonnert. Woran liegts? Bin ich zu langsam, sitze/stehe ich falsch auf dem Rad, ist mein Rad ungeeignet (ein normales Cross Country Hardtail MTB)?



In dem Video oben wird es auch falsch erklaert, jedoch richtig vorgemacht

Du sollst das Hinterrad nicht wie beim Standard-Hop aus dem Knie hochzuziehen, so wie es viele versuchen. Vor allem jahrelange Clickie-Fahrer machen das so. Der Bunny Hop funktioiniert jedoch anders, denn man zieht das Hinterrad nicht aus dem Knie nach, sondern es folgt durch die dynamische Bewegung der Hüfte zum Vorbau (nochmal genau HIER gucken). Wichtig ist dafür, dass du beim Anlupfen des Vorderrads mit dem Oberkörper nach hinten gegangen bist (zurücklehnen), um dann sehr dynamisch die Hüfte zum Vorbau zu bewegen.

Hier macht es ein Profi vor (sehr hohe Ausfuehrung). BEACHTE: Die gleiche Bewegung machst du auch bei einem Bunnz Hop der nur 10 cm hoch ist. Dabei musst das VR natuerlich nicht so hoch ziehen

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsM977afRDU"]YouTube- bunny hop High-speed sequence[/ame]

Viel Spass beim Ueben!
Marc


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

Der Mann trägt sicher einen transparenten Helm?!  

Aber sonst sieht es gut aus. Man kann sehr gut erkennen, wie der Bewegungsablauf ist.


----------



## MichiP (12. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Der Mann trägt sicher einen transparenten Helm?!
> 
> Aber sonst sieht es gut aus. Man kann sehr gut erkennen, wie der Bewegungsablauf ist.



so langsam wie der fährt brauch der keinen Helm


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

Mich haut´s immer dann auf die Waffel, wenn ich langsam unterwegs bin...


----------



## Brandy man (12. November 2009)

Ja sieht echt gut aus,der scheint ganz schön fit zu sein,würde ihn gar nicht so einschätzen vom aussehen ,toll .


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. November 2009)

Brandy man schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen...
> Verliere ständig bei Jump's die pedale unter den füßen,musste zwei wochen aussetzen nach sturz,hab's nach 2 wochen nochmal versucht,und wieder bei nahe aua .
> Fahre jetzt erst seit 12 jahren wieder und brauche mehr Sicherheit auf meinen Hometrails.(Bin früher sehr viel gefahren,und auch 3-4 meter jump's mit dem Hardtail waren kein problem ).



3-4 m Weite oder Höhendifferenz?


----------



## DerBergschreck (13. November 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> ja aber wie soll den das bitte gehn also das das Bike in der Luft wegfliegt.. Das hab cih nocch nie geschafft... wie soll das denn gehn ? Würd au mal gerne auf nem video sehn.



Wenn man während des Flugs irgendwie herumzuckt, kann man das Bike unabsichlich wegstoßen. Macht man das absichtlich, heißt es "stylen" ;-)


----------



## Marc B (14. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Mich haut´s immer dann auf die Waffel, wenn ich langsam unterwegs bin...



Dann empfehle ich dir viel Balance-Training zu machen, also zum Beispiel den Trackstand Da musst schon Zeit und Muehe investieren, doch es zahlt sich aus, garantiert!

Viele Gruesse,
Marc


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. November 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Dann empfehle ich dir viel Balance-Training zu machen, also zum Beispiel den Trackstand Da musst schon Zeit und Muehe investieren, doch es zahlt sich aus, garantiert!



Den kann ich, seit ich mit MTBs unterwegs bin, also seit rund 20 Jahren (als wir´s noch nicht Trackstand nannten und noch mit Elastomere-Rockshox fuhren). Soooo unerfahren bin ich als frühere CC-Racerin auch nicht gerade...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brandy man (14. November 2009)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> 3-4 m Weite oder Höhendifferenz?


 
Hi.
Nein,ich meine damit nur die weite .


----------



## Brandy man (14. November 2009)

Sagt mal,geht das nur mir so das ich bei diesen Wetter keine richtige Lust auf's Biken habe?!


----------



## Corporation (14. November 2009)

ich hab mir den Anfang durchgelesen und danach nit mehr weiter, aber mit "richtigen Schuhen" hat das wenig zu tun!! Auch nich mit den Pedalen!
Ich kann einen Bunnyhop barfuss, mit flipflops, mit Vans und zwar auf Klickies oder Plattformpedalen!!!
Hat alles nur was mit Körperspannung zu tun!!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. November 2009)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> Ich kann einen Bunnyhop barfuss







*Tusch!!*

Zeigst Du uns das bei Gelegenheit? Mit Flats bittschön. Und Pins...
Video genügt.


----------



## MichiP (14. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> *Tusch!!*
> 
> Zeigst Du uns das bei Gelegenheit? Mit Flats bittschön. Und Pins...
> Video genügt.



Wenn er es auch OHNE Pedalen kann dann sag auch ich

Hut

ab.


----------



## StarrerStahl (14. November 2009)

er übertreibt, hat aber recht.
ich ziehe den bh auch mit meiner cc feile+ clickies und "normalen Straßenschuhen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerRT (14. November 2009)

semmel007007 schrieb:


> ich hab mir den Anfang durchgelesen und danach nit mehr weiter, aber mit "richtigen Schuhen" hat das wenig zu tun!! Auch nich mit den Pedalen!
> Ich kann einen Bunnyhop barfuss, mit flipflops, mit Vans und zwar auf Klickies oder Plattformpedalen!!!
> Hat alles nur was mit Körperspannung zu tun!!!


da gebe ich recht. Es liegt an der Technik und der Körperspannung. Ich hab auch Bunny Hops mit klickpedalen und normalen Schuhen gemacht oder ich mache es mit jedem x-beliebigen Fahrrad. Flats mit richtigem Schuhwerk sind super, aber wenn man die Grundlage nicht kann, dann helfen einem Flats auch nix.


----------



## don-rock (14. November 2009)

klingt jetzt vllt. bescheuert.
total bescheuert sogar.
aber den bewegungsablauf habe ich damals schneller reinbekommen, 
als ich mir beim üben den bewegungsablauf von ´nem karnickel vorgestellt habe.
wenn der so aus´m stand los-hoppt....
heißt ja nicht umsonst bunny hop.


was schuhe angeht: 
ich komme seit jahren super gut mit CAT sneakern klar. 
irgendwann mal durch zufall drauf gestoßen und bemerkt, dass die supergut auf flats mit pins kleben.
mittlerweile habe ich 4 paar (die aber auch so genutzt werden...).
da gibt es unzählige modelle , sind immer wieder stark reduziert für 30-50 eu anzutreffen (normalerweise 80-120 eu).
haben aber alle immer eine ziemlich aufwendige sohle und sind wirklich bequem - sehr sehr robust und langlebig ohne klotzig zu wirken.


----------



## Brandy man (15. November 2009)

Danke dafür!?


----------



## Lias (15. November 2009)

hallo,
ich mache immer den Standart Hop weil ich das Vorderrad beim Bunny Hop nicht hochkrieg!
was mache ich Falsch?


----------



## everywhere.local (15. November 2009)

du lehnst dich wahrscheinlich nicht genug nach hinten (oder gar nicht)
mach einfach mit der hüfte ne halbkreisbewegung nach hinten-unten und wenn das rad oben ist, schieb die hüfte vor.


----------



## Marc B (15. November 2009)

Lias schrieb:


> hallo,
> ich mache immer den Standart Hop weil ich das Vorderrad beim Bunny Hop nicht hochkrieg!
> was mache ich Falsch?



Bastifunbiker hat dir da schon einen guten Tipp gegeben, mit dem es besser klappen muesste. Hast du denn einen sehr langen Vorbau dran?

Bedenke: Fuer einen kleinen Bunnz Hop musst du das VR auch nicht so hochziehen, wie es die profis auf den Bildern bei sehr hohen Bunny hops vormachen. Auch bei kleinerer bleibt die Technik die gleiche!

Viel Spass beim Ueben!


----------



## Padolomeus (28. November 2009)

Switch-Rider schrieb:


> ist ja komsich sowas hab ih noh nie gehört wie soll das denn passieren du fliegst ja automatisch viel schneller runter als dein bike du bist ja viel schwerer naja probier vllt mal dein bike in der luft zu dir ran zuziehen



Isaak Newton würde lachen! Bike und Biker fallen IMMER gleischnell hinab. Egal ob Biker 90 kg wiegt und Bike nur 9 kg. 

Aber ich versteh schon, wie es gemeint war.

Glüße


----------



## Eli.9 (2. Dezember 2009)

hallo
ja ich habe einen sehr langen vorbau! aber jetzt klappt es eh schon ein bisschen besser! ich bin glab zuvor zu weit nach hinten! jetzt gehe ich mit dem körper nicht mehr so weit zurück! und jetzt klappt es besser! jedoch wenn ich den bunny hop bei einer schnelleren geschwindigkeit mache trau ich mich nicht! 
mfg lias


----------



## Addy0815 (29. Dezember 2009)

Jo, das passiert, wenn man beim Drop das Vorderrad zu sehr hochziet!


----------



## lordalexalex (29. Dezember 2009)

Hä...
Ich mache sie ganz anders!!!
Bei mir hebt sich VR und HR gleichzetig!!
Spielt das eine wichtige Rolle?

Lg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (29. Dezember 2009)

lordalexalex schrieb:


> Hä...
> Ich mache sie ganz anders!!!
> Bei mir hebt sich VR und HR gleichzetig!!
> Spielt das eine wichtige Rolle?
> ...



du meinst beim Hopsen? 
Spielt schon eine wichtige Rolle: Dann machst du nämlich keinen Bunny, sondern nur den Standardhop (auch Schweinehop genannt)


----------



## lordalexalex (29. Dezember 2009)

aso...thx..
den benütz ich immer, um mich umzudehen.

Lg Alex


----------



## Addy0815 (30. Dezember 2009)

fährst du mit Klickies?


----------



## Mudge (30. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt mal Hand aufs Herz:

Hier wird wieder viel zu viel über den Bunnyhop und dessen Technik diskutiert. Wer macht denn bei einem Drop oder an einer Absprungkante einen echten Bunnyhop? :-o
Für Drops wird die Technik mit Lenker nach vorne schieben genutzt, an Absprungkanten (z.B. flacher Kicker) wird doch der Standard-Hop genutzt, um die Flugbahn zu verlängern bzw. den Absprungimpuls zu verstärken. Oder nutzt ihr dafür den echten Bunnyhop!? 
Während der Flugphase verkeilt man sich im Bike: Druck mit dem Armen gegen den Lenker und Neigung der Pedale in Richtung der Vertikalen. Klein Anfangen und sich langsam steigern.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Januar 2010)

der bunny hop funktioniert eigentlich mit jedem fahrrad, (es sollte die landung überstehen), allerdings sollte man in gute pedale investieren. (Ich fahre die sudpin III von NC-17, auf denen geht der Bunnyhop soagr mit badelatschen)
Bim Bunnyhop gehst du mit dem ganzen Körper schnellkräftig nach hinten, VR alleine hochziehen allein durch armkaft reicht nicht. Am besten hat mir die Vorstellung, das HR dabei in den Boden Treiben zu wollen geholfen. Wenn du das getan hast, dann solltest du eigentlich das VR auf Höhe haben.
Da du mit dem Ganzen Körper gearbeitet hast, ist dieser jetzt gespannt wie eine Feder und du drückst dich allein auf dem Hinterrad rollend vom Boden ab. Dadurch kommt die Hüfte unweigerlich richtung Vorbau, die gesammte Fahrermasse sollte sich in einer Vorwärz-Aufwärts Bewegung befinden. Nun (das passiert aber eigentlich fast von selbst) verkantest du die Füße so in den Pedalen, das das Bike mit nach oben gezogen wird, und schon fliegst du.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Januar 2010)

Ich traue mich nicht, dicke Schanzen zu springen, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
Reicht es, mit dem Hintern nach hinten zu gehen um nen Nosie zu verhindern (problem, falle ich nicht wie der TE vom Bike, wegen mangelnder Pedalverkantung?), oder muss man sich doch abdrücken?(Problem, zuviel airtime, bei ner verkackten landung tuts weh)


----------



## Marc B (4. Januar 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Für Drops wird die Technik mit Lenker nach vorne schieben genutzt, an Absprungkanten (z.B. flacher Kicker) wird doch der Standard-Hop genutzt, um die Flugbahn zu verlängern bzw. den Absprungimpuls zu verstärken. Oder nutzt ihr dafür den echten Bunnyhop!? .



Na klar nutze ich dafür auch den Bunny Hop. Natürlich in der kleinen Version, aber die Bewegung bleibt die gleiche


----------



## Marc B (5. Januar 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Ich traue mich nicht, dicke Schanzen zu springen, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?
> Reicht es, mit dem Hintern nach hinten zu gehen um nen Nosie zu verhindern (problem, falle ich nicht wie der TE vom Bike, wegen mangelnder Pedalverkantung?), oder muss man sich doch abdrücken?(Problem, zuviel airtime, bei ner verkackten landung tuts weh)



Mit dem Po nach hinten zu gehen, ist nicht empfehlenswert. Besser ist die aktive zentrale Haltung auf dem Bike


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Januar 2010)

also lieber langsamer anfahren und dafür abdrücken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Addy0815 (5. Januar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Mit dem Po nach hinten zu gehen, ist nicht empfehlenswert. Besser ist die aktive zentrale Haltung auf dem Bike


 
Ne, für Anfänger ist es einfacher, halt nicht mit dem Körper hinter den Sattel, aber schon etwas nach hinten und etwas tief ,dann kurz wenn das Rad am Überrrollen ist nen bissle hochziehen, damit du auch ne grade Flugbahn bekommst und dann auch dementsprechend abfedern kannst. Ich finde, dass muss jeden für sich selber wissen, einfach mal an nem kleinen Drop probieren


----------



## Marc B (5. Januar 2010)

Reden wir über Drops oder über Schanzen?


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Januar 2010)

ich meine Schanzen, Drops fährt man doch eigentlich nur mit gewichtsverlagerung, oder?


----------



## Marc B (5. Januar 2010)

Also bei Schanzen solltest du nicht hinter den Sattel gehen, sondern in einer zentralen Position im Bike stehen. Ob du dich beim Absprung noch mit einem kleinen Bunny Hop abdrückst, hängt vom Sprung ab (Länge, Höhe, Speed, Landezone). Wenn du in der Luft stylen willst, musst du schon aktiv abspringen, um genug Airtime zu bekommen.

Zum Droppen. Da kann man auch aktiv Abspringen (mithilfe des Bunny Hops), also dann wenn man nicht nur ein runterplumpst, sondern ein Gap überspringt. 

Oder man macht den *Floater-Drop*: Für Geländekanten sinnvoll, an denen man keine lange Airtime hat und auch kein Gap überspringen muss. 

In der Grundposition auf die Kante zufahren. Nicht zu stark  vor der Kante abbremsen - ein wenig Schwung braucht man, damit das Vorderrad nicht gleich hinter der Kante absackt. Sobald das Vorderrad die Kante passiert, den Körper dynamisch hinter den Sattel bewegen und den Lenker nach hinten/oben ziehen. Arme strecken, um ein Absacken des Vorderrades zu verhindern. In der Airtime den Körper wieder zentral über das Bike bringen und Arme und Beine wie ein Fahrwek "ausfahren", um die Landung geschmeidig abfedern zu können.

*Tipp*: Um den Bewegungsablauf zu verinnerlichen ist es ideal, an hohen Bordsteinkanten zu üben. Dadurch bekommt man Sicherheit und das richtige Timing für den Moment, an dem man die Absprungbewegung vollzieht.

(Ich mit meinem alten Rad)






Ein passendes Video dazu:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GH7neVwCKVU"]YouTube- MTB ESSENTIAL TECHNIQUES 08 Drops[/ame]

Den Floater-Drop, so wie ich ich ihn auf dem Bild oben gezeigt habe, nutzt man auch bei klassischen Drop-Kanten mit kurzer Flugbahn und recht langsamen Tempo (gibt's häufig im steilen, technischen Gelände). Ein Abspringen mit Bunny-Hop-Impuls ist bei solchen Kanten fehl am Platz, da man das Bike schnell und kontrolliert wieder am Boden haben möchte.

Siehe:





Die _*Drop-Version mit aktivem Absprung*_ (Bunny-Hop-Bewegung) mache ich auch gerne bei Drops mit kleinem Gap zum Überspringen (so wie bei deinem zweiten Bikepark-Drop-Bild):


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Januar 2010)

danke, ich glaube das hat geholfen.


----------



## Anselm_X (6. Januar 2010)

Hier noch ein ganz brauchbares Lehrvideo, das es ziemlich auf den Punkt bringt:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXc1_UF6xXg"]YouTube- Bikeskills.com - How to jump a mountain bike.[/ame]

Schöne Grüße,
Anselmo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rüssel__ (15. April 2010)

Tag Leut.

Ich bin grad dabei zu lernen Absätze runter zu springen und fahren...

Also der Absprung und die Landung finden jeweils auf ner geraden statt (Ist ne Mauer mit nem höhenunterschied von ca 60-70cm)

Wie ist denn da die richtige Landung?? Sollte man erst mit dem Hinterrad aufkommen und danach das vorder aufsetzen
Oder sollte man mit beiden Räder gleichzeitig aufkommen.

Welche Variante ist schonender für s Bike??

Danke schon mal für eure Hilfe

 Rüssel


----------



## Marc B (16. April 2010)

Hi Rüssel,

ins Flache solltest du mit dem Hinterrad zuerst aufkommen. Dennoch sind 70 cm schon heftig ohne geschmeidigen Landehügel - das geht auf Material und Knochen.


----------



## snoopz (16. April 2010)

Was spricht dagegen, mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig aufzukommen? Dann können immerhin zwei Federelemente die Energie aufnehmen.


----------



## Marc B (16. April 2010)

Die physikalischen Gründe kann ich jetzt nicht erklären, aber erfahrungsgemäß kann man so die Aufprallenergie besser abfangen.


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

Ähhh Marc, entschuldige, aber das ist nicht ganz richtig. Man landet mit beiden gleichzeitig, ausser der Boden ist mal sehr weich.
Im Trial werden die ganzen Flatdrops mit dem Hinterrad abgefangen um nicht stumpf auf den Boden zu krachen. Aber ein Geländedrop im FR oder DH landet man mit beiden.


----------



## Marc B (16. April 2010)

Ja, klar. Aber der Rüssel hat ja nach einem Sprung von einer einer Mauer ins Flache geschrieben. Und da rate ich eindeutig mit dem HR zuerst zu landen.


----------



## Hopi (16. April 2010)

Wer springt schon von Mauern  

Ok, so weit nach vorne habe ich nicht gelesen


----------



## Rüssel__ (18. April 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Wer springt schon von Mauern



Nah ja bin halt grad dabei am üben (weil ich mich jetzt langsam mal in den Bikeparks ans springen rantrauen will) und da bietet sich sowas bei mir an der Hausecke halt an (da ist halt so ein kleines Mäuerchen und unten gehts dann mit ner normalen Strasse weiter) und bei der Version fahr ich langsam an die Kante ran, nimm dann s Vorderrad hoch und roll praktisch mit m Hinterrad über die Kante und da wollt ich halt wissen wie man besser aufkommt.

Und zum Thema rüberspringen: Hab ich auch ne schöne Möglichkeit bei mir am Haus. Da ist ne Teerplattform und am ende gehts so ca. 80cm tiefer mit Wiese weiter die gutes Gefälle hat ( also da spring ich nicht ins flache. Ich denk mal so sehen ja die meisten Sprünge in den Parks auch aus oder, also das man quasi im Gefälle wieder landet).

Trotzdem Danke für die Antworten

Rüssel


----------



## oBATMANo (18. April 2010)

mit Schwung drüber und dann bissl mit dem Vorderrad zu erst landen
halt ne "natürliche" Flugbahn


----------



## Rüssel__ (18. April 2010)

So grad wieder zurück vom "springen".

Also da siehts wirklich so aus, das ich entweder gleichzeitig oder vielleicht mit m Vorderrad etwas vorher aufkomme...

Und beim über die Mauer rollen: Wenn man das Hinterrad zuerst aufkommen läßt, hat man auf jeden Fall ne deutlich sanftere Landung....

Nah ja wird schon werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (19. April 2010)

Rüssel schrieb:


> So grad wieder zurück vom "springen".
> 
> Also da siehts wirklich so aus, das ich entweder gleichzeitig oder vielleicht mit m Vorderrad etwas vorher aufkomme...
> 
> ...



Nicht immer, fahr mal in einen Bikepark und versuch das auf einer DH Strecke, da wirst DU sehen, dass Springen im Gelände nicht das gleiche ist wie hinterm Haus.
Aber das kommt mit der Zeit, wenn Du die ersten Prellungen vom falschen landen hast merkst Du auf was es ankommt


----------



## Jetpilot (19. April 2010)

Probiers mal mit Protektoren, haben mich auch gehelft und schont die Knie.


----------



## Rüssel__ (19. April 2010)

Ohne Protektoren als Anfänger geht ja gar nicht....

Und die ersten Bikeparkversuche kommen jetzt auch bald.

Bei uns hier in Hindelang ist zwar nur ein kleiner Park doch zum Anfangen reichts allemal.

Grüsse


----------



## lupaxy (25. Januar 2011)

hi, ich hab ne frage:

ich bin in den sprung anfängen und haber aber saumaßig schiss vor nem richten übersprung von nem table...sowas:

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/table111.jpg

ungefähr so lang aber ein wenig höher...
ich lande immer relativ weit hinten am table aber noch oben drauf...wie komme ich geschmeidig ganz rüber, dass ich den schwung wieder in den nächsten gleichen sprung nehmen kann?
zum einen habe ich angst irgendwie falsch zu landen oder nur mit dem hinterrad an der hinteren kante hängen zu bleiben...ich trage zwar am ganzen körper schwere protektion und auch fullface aber ich hab so ne blockade...besonders ist das auch bei nem kleinen double hintereinander weil ich da mal mit dem hinterrad am 2. hängen geblieben bin und dann nen guten flug gemacht hab^^...
wie mache ich das mit dem richtigen fliegen am besten?
einfach langsam immer schneller werden,wobei ich aber schiss hab dass ich dann vorne schon wieder den hügel runterrolle aber hinten hängen bleibe oder alles auf eine karte setzen und mal schneller drüber und dann vllt ganz schaffen oder richtig maulen?
wie mache ichs richtig?
danke schonmal


----------



## Flame-Blade (25. Januar 2011)

lupaxy schrieb:


> hi, ich hab ne frage:
> 
> ich bin in den sprung anfängen und haber aber saumaßig schiss vor nem richten übersprung von nem table...sowas:
> 
> ...



Verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht was du hier hören willst 

Wenn du schon hinten am Table landest bist du doch schon auf dem besten Weg in die Landung zu kommen.Wenn du da schon richtig und grade landest,wirst du es auch in der Landung.Das einzige was dann halt fehlt ist Geschwindigkeit.
Wenn du deinen Dämpfer richtig eingestellt hast,wirst du dich auch garantiert nicht überschlagen wenn du nur mit dem Vorderrad die Landung erreichst.

Also entweder du spielst weiter die Melanie oder versuchst es einfach mal mit der richtigen Geschwindigkeit (natürlich ohne Angstverkrampfung)


----------



## lupaxy (25. Januar 2011)

wie siehts aus mit der dämpfereinstellung?:
hab mal gehört von irgendeinem, dass nen dämpfer mit zugstufe voll auf nicht so gut zum springen ist, mir ist aber nicht ersichtlich warum, kann mir da jemand was zu sagen was dafür am besten geeignet ist?


----------



## Panscher (25. Januar 2011)

Denke mal weil das Hinterrad dann ggf. zu schnell ausfedert und dich vom Rad "katapultiert"

Die Zugstufe sollte so grob so eingestellt sein das der Hinterbau beim herunterfahren einer Bordsteinkante im sitzen 1-1,5 mal nachfedert.


----------



## lupaxy (25. Januar 2011)

ich war grad da und hab nen paar fotos geschossen um euch das besser zu visualisieren^^ 
dann schreib ich auch noch mal was dazu...bg


----------



## lupaxy (25. Januar 2011)

so, es geht um diesen sprung:

ich fahr schon so schnell ich kann an, aber ich komme nicht drüber, ich fliege wohl hoch, aber nicht weit genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (25. Januar 2011)

Beim absprung ordentlich dran ziehen, dann kommst du auch drüber.
In der luft ggf den drehimpuls leicht austarieren, entweder über die hinterradbremse (vorne würde ich nicht machen, weil mit blockiertem VR landen nicht gut ist) oder dadurch, dass du das bike etwas unter dir durchschiebst oder zu dir ran ziehst.
Zugstufe ein bisschen schneller als normal einstellen kannst du ruhig machen, brauchst du aber eigentlich nicht.

der hier ist von der absprungsteilheit ähnlich zu deinem:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=181074218581692&set=a.175783555777425.37249.100000373442330


----------



## lupaxy (25. Januar 2011)

ich muss es wohl immer weiter trainieren und immer nen bissel schneller werden und aktiver abspringen...aber es sist schon toll wie viel sicherheit einem mehr federweg bietet, gut ich habe in meinem neuen bike jetzt auch nur 160mm aber auch wenn ich da mit voll mit dem hinterrad im hügel lande der grade hochgeht schluckt der hinterbau das einfach weg...ich habe auch gemerkt, dass man sehr locker in den knien sein muss damit kann man auch gröbere schläge schlucken, so machens ja auch die bmx-ler...


----------



## EvilRat (28. Januar 2011)

also ich fahre mit nike airforces 




super grip da weiche sohle und gleichzeitig hat man noch nen knöchelschutz den ich sehr schätze


----------



## RideorDie86 (28. Januar 2011)

Damals waren die Bikes eben noch schön stabil !!! haha


----------



## ChristophC (8. April 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> der hier ist von der absprungsteilheit ähnlich zu deinem:
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=181074218581692&set=a.175783555777425.37249.100000373442330



Filthy Trails


----------



## silberwald (9. April 2011)

Was mir z.B. immer wieder auffällt, dass ich z.t. bei Drops oder Sprüngen viel zu weit hinten bin. Sehe das dann immer auf Fotos (kleiner Tipp Casio FC100, 30 Bilder/Sek, mit Move-In Auslöser - gut wenn man alleine ist) und versuche das beim nächsten Mal zu ändern. Also Fotos machen und evtl. Haltung ändern. 

Mal ein Bild von dem ich meine zu weit hinten zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hurby97 (9. April 2011)

ach zu weit hinten... das ist eig. genau die richtige position! anders siehts bei mir eig. auch nich aus... also wie auf dem bild beim dropen... beim table oder double bin ich etwas mehr mittig auf dem bike...


----------

